# Maui inventory



## linsj (Jan 17, 2013)

Realistically, how much Maui inventory do you usually have? I know it depends on deposits and there's no predicting. I'm thinking about February or Sept/Oct 2014.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jan 17, 2013)

Great question. Maui is the number one demand Island in Hawaii and we get limited availability. Keep checking the a...WAY list for the latest availability.

This is what we have during 2013 as of today. Inventory changes daily, so keep checking back with us.

MAY26 13     1BD  T KAHANA FALLS 
NOV22 13     1BD  T KAHANA FALLS 
DEC06 13      HTL  T KAHANA FALLS 
DEC06 13      1BD  T KAHANA FALLS 
DEC08 13      1BD  T KAHANA FALLS 

1-800-854-2324

Thank you,


----------

